# Hunting > The Magazine >  Running Out of Time

## grandpamac

Greetings All,
The latest copy of NZ Outdoor appeared on my chair the other day. In it was an article by Dave Baldwin on his latest Bushman's Bible Journey. He and others visited huts in the North Ruahine and Kaweka Ranges. It suddenly dawned on me that I had not been to any of them. If I turn my head as I sit here, in my living room, I can see the Kaweka Range so they are not far away. A quick look at the DoC site told me that there are 32 huts and bivs in the Kaweka FP and I had only stayed at 13 of them plus visited another 4.
I am no hut bagger by any means but I was surprised that 15 of the huts had eluded me in spite of over 50 years of pottering about in the Kaweka FP. No one will be surprised to hear that none of the elusive huts are close to the road ends. Any thought of my departing the Lakes Road car park, loaded with tucker, to visit more of them on some sort of grand tour also fails the believability test on a number of levels. A plan is required. Some assistance from Chris Crosse is likely to be needed. Perhaps a fly in walk out trip? Or perhaps fly in, walk (mostly downhill of course) and fly out. We are close to the roar so spring would be a good time and I have all the kit I could need. Just one small, well quite large actually, problem. The body, clearly some training will be required. I will let you know how I get on.
At this point some of you are thinking that Grandpamac has totally lost his marbles. This may be true in part but the point of this post is to remind those, not in the first flush of youth, to do those trips we have dreamed of while you still can. This allows you to remember them rather than dreaming about what they may have been.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Boxton

Funny thing is mate
I feel the same as you.
30 years ago I had the body to claim the world my own...just not the where with all.
Now I have the means...I don't have the ability 
Fuck it all....
They meant it when they said...sail forth young man...or what ever it was...I can't remember now...what were we talking about
Hmmmmm beer

----------


## chindit

I was once told you never regret things you do even if you do it poorly. You will only regret not doing it.
Grandpamac you have lost your marbles but you will find them in one of those huts.

----------


## Cigar

All of us are running out of time, every day that passes is one more off our total, its just that some of us are closer to our total than others (and sometimes we find out our total is a lot less than we thought!).
After missing the roar last year due to covid I decided I'm going to get into it this year while I'm not-so-fit and able. The not-so-fit part is something I can do something about, so in the last three weeks I've been on three hunts and one recon trip, and I'm off again on Sunday. I have stuff penciled in for nearly every weekend in Feb, March and early April already, its a case of stop mucking around, get off my backside and just plan it and go.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Boxton, Chindit and Cigar,
Thanks to you all for your wisdom. Boxton I think we all have the best kit, rifles and such once we get to our middle or later years. My rifle cupboard bears this out. Just not the physical ability to make the best of them. Chindit I have always found sitting in a mountain hut both relaxing and restoring so I am sure that you are correct. Cigar training certainly the key. For me, having passed my three score and ten, the training needs to be constant. Fortunately the rear of our block is quite steep so a walk round the boundary each morning (about 1.5 km with a 60 metre climb) should be a good start.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Nathan F

Good on you. Just remember the mind will quit a 1000 times before the body will

----------


## Micky Duck

heck Im only 48 and starting to feel that way...fortunately there are gents with hair greyer than mine out there hunting hard out to inspire me to just go and do it.... funny thing about fitness...the slower I go and the more often I stop...the more animals I SEEM to run into.....

----------


## ROKTOY

I think once we get on the higher side of 40 this fact becomes a reality to a lot of us. Work, family etc. has left its toll on us. 
I have come to similar realizations in the past few years and I am slowly making the effort to get fitness and health back on my side, Encouraging my son to appreciate the outdoors and wanting to share it with him has pushed me to get myself into better shape so I can take him out more.
As already said, the brain is the biggest hurdle, teach it your desires and away you go. Make the most of what is available to you.

----------


## 30late

I am much the same mate , turning 64 in a few weeks and so keeping my fitness up to where i can still carry a full pack is a constant battle .
After 40yrs of hunting the Ruahines i often think gee theirs lots of huts i have never been to but then i usually fly camp away from huts.
Your post has given me a bit of extra inspiration to keep going so cheers for that and good luck with your own plans . :Thumbsup:

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Everybody,
Thanks for your replies and likes. I was taken aback with the number of responses. This together with a phone call from a long term friend last night (thanks mate) has made me more determined to improve my fitness and hunting. It also made me think others may find my efforts and results interesting so will do the odd post to keep you up to date. This will help me stick to the plan as well.
First about me. I am 71 years old, 72 in April, and have a long term type of arthritis which limits my mobility at times. This responds well to activity, as most things do, and have been pretty active wandering around in the bush until the last few years. I am not suggesting this is how you should approach your fitness, merely relating how I am approaching mine. If you are over 40 and have not been to your Doctor for a few years now would be a good time to make an appointment. It might save your life.
Any endeavor needs planning and fitness is no different. Drawing on my planning background here are a few notes for me that may help others.
Aspiration. To be able to walk to some of the Kaweka SFP huts I have never seen and do a little hunting on the way.
Long Term Goal. To be able to walk in to Kiwi Saddle Hut in the morning and not be too stuffed for an evening hunt. Last time I did this was 2011.
Short Term Goal. To be able to walk up Kuri Hill and back in a morning walk. Last time about 2 years ago.
Strategy. Walk around our block boundary each day followed by stretching and joint mobility exercises. Walk up Kuri Hill as far as comfortable each week. Record time to the low trig  and distance to track progress.
This likely seems rather OCD to some but that is how I am. Each of us needs a program that suits them. Best of luck and I will let you know how I get on.
Regards Grandpamac.

Part of the block.

----------


## Trout

Good luck with yr hunting and walking Grandpamac,im only 67 so bit younger than you.I dont walk to far for deer any more,few ks here and there.Gota look after my new knees.But as we get older,we see more deer the slower we go.Become a smarter hunter i hope.
Hope you get a couple of deer and have a great time out there.Put some photos up here, be nice to see.

----------


## bunji

Kia ora   @grandpamac ,this may be a bit of a rambling response to your post as it will be a good distraction for me while dealing with having to make a hard decision on our old dog whose health is quickly fading ,but it is also a  topic that had a life changing effect on me while still in my 20's & basically lead to the way l lived my life from then on & even now as l approach 60 & Semi Retirement (dont think l can sit still long enough to ever be fully retired ) still does.

Back in the late 80's l was on my second trip to Australia shearing,this was back in the days when good money could be made shooting foxes for skins & rabbit chillers were going full steam . Shearing meant we had access to some of the best hunting country & contacts OZ had to offer,  so we were spotlighting Foxes most nights & filling chillers in between sheds,making very good coin while not turning in to drunks like l had watched many of my childhood "heroes & supposed hard men "had become ,another eye opening, life changing lesson Shearing gave me   .The amount of hunting & game we shot  also meant my dog a Blue Heeler had grown into a excellent hunting dog able to scent & lock on to everything from downed rabbits,foxes in long stubble to quail etc  in the next paddock & could run with a egg in his  mouth when commanded meaning he could display as soft a mouth on retrieve as pure bred bird dog  ,something that won me a lot of  bets by non believers & a reputation among the Quail & Duck hunting scene  .

Due to being so heavily involved in the Pro shooting / hunting scene with great contacts  lead to me being offered my first Gig at guiding & lead to me doing it part time around the world until  a couple of years ago.One of the areas we spent a fair amount of time shearing in was a world renown Quail hunting region back then & 2 of our sheds were on prime Quail grounds & l was offered a spot helping to guide wealthy hunters by a cocky we had shorn for, l think more for the novelty of the Bluey being able to work right alongside pure bred pointers .

During that time we dealt with many clients who were doing "Bucket" list hunts etc as they got older/retired & even though we were only on slightly rolling hills ,many could not hack the physical effort/walking/ heat etc & so what should have been a life fulfilling achievement &   enjoyment was  largely ruined. The experience of seeing first hand how leaving life time goals until it is to late or not being physically fit enough to do the things you love can be hugely disappointing & decided then & there to do as many of the things l dreamed of as soon as l could rather than putting it off & was the reason l decided to take on guiding to see & hunt the things l had dreamed of around the world .  

Over the years l went on to guide around the world ,in a lot of remote areas & l would see this happen time & time again, even to the point of clients being too wrecked from the physical effort needed to reach their supposed trophy of a life time to not being able to take it,wound it requiring me to actually drop it  or plain  beg me to secretly take the shot for them as  they were too physically exhausted/out of breath to take it .  I made a pact with myself back when first guiding on the Quail  try to do everything l really wanted to do before l got too old ,but also more importantly  always keep my fitness up,something my later experience in Africa & Arnhem Land etc confirmed.

It should be noted this is  something seen in most physical endevours not just hunting , l was lucky enough through my  guiding to become friends with the owner/ skipper of a  top Black Marlin game boat operating off the Great Barrier Reef in Oz & would get invited to decky/fish when proving new areas or last minute cancellations happened .Many times guys who were on their once in a life time trip would have to hand over the rod as they could not handle the exertion of landing the fish of a life time.

I have always also been a keen motorcycle rider & for the last couple of decades have done long distance expeditions with a group, riding into remote places like Thailand, Laos,India &  the deserts of OZ ,many times we will have riders have to pull out as the physical effort was too much ,on our ride a few years ago through India from   New Dehli , in to Nepal and all the way to base of Mt Everest, we started out with 7 riders & only 3 of us finished it ,everyone of the guys forced to pull out were devastated & one gave up riding after it,something he had loved doing for over 30 yrs before hand,2 of the guys who pulled out were older than  my kids   .    

The life lesson l learnt early on which is just as valid now, is the old saying of “Don't put off until tomorrow what you can do today.” but also probably more importantly do not let your own poor fitness be the major hurdle .I am very lucky that my wife in our later years has become keen on coming with me on remote hunts ,where she can hunt for a while & then enjoy her growing discovery of her arty side &  love of painting/drawing the wilderness & wildlife ,now having so many remote areas  serviced by  Helicopter operators & some with Hut accommodation  is more accessible for anyone chasing the experience  .So my future hunting plans now also include  us flying  in to  remote areas & enjoying out time trekking/hunting there together,my hunting crew normally does a couple of trips each year to the Fiordland &  Stewart Island  somewhere l am planning on taking her too next year ,just by ourselves .

Good on ya for having a crack   @grandpamac,l have always found swimming & bike riding very good for building fitness pre expeditions while cutting down the risk of doing damage to the ageing body & improving your flexibility/strength  with simple resistance exercise that can be done everyday right at home in ant weather are a great help.One of the best things l ever did was get a heated spa ,as  have a number of old injuries & broken bones ,plates & screws etc  from my days racing motor bikes off road it enables me to do resistance training all years round & is bloody good exercise.  Wishing you all the best for your future hunts & adventures.

----------


## Rushy

You silly old bugger.  Bloody good on ya! It is eminently doable stuff when you put your mind to it.

----------


## grandpamac

> Kia ora   @grandpamac ,this may be a bit of a rambling response to your post as it will be a good distraction for me while dealing with having to make a hard decision on our old dog whose health is quickly fading ,but it is also a  topic that had a life changing effect on me while still in my 20's & basically lead to the way l lived my life from then on & even now as l approach 60 & Semi Retirement (dont think l can sit still long enough to ever be fully retired ) still does.
> 
> Back in the late 80's l was on my second trip to Australia shearing,this was back in the days when good money could be made shooting foxes for skins & rabbit chillers were going full steam . Shearing meant we had access to some of the best hunting country & contacts OZ had to offer,  so we were spotlighting Foxes most nights & filling chillers in between sheds,making very good coin while not turning in to drunks like l had watched many of my childhood "heroes & supposed hard men "had become ,another eye opening, life changing lesson Shearing gave me   .The amount of hunting & game we shot  also meant my dog a Blue Heeler had grown into a excellent hunting dog able to scent & lock on to everything from downed rabbits,foxes in long stubble to quail etc  in the next paddock & could run with a egg in his  mouth when commanded meaning he could display as soft a mouth on retrieve as pure bred bird dog  ,something that won me a lot of  bets by non believers & a reputation among the Quail & Duck hunting scene  .
> 
> Due to being so heavily involved in the Pro shooting / hunting scene with great contacts  lead to me being offered my first Gig at guiding & lead to me doing it part time around the world until  a couple of years ago.One of the areas we spent a fair amount of time shearing in was a world renown Quail hunting region back then & 2 of our sheds were on prime Quail grounds & l was offered a spot helping to guide wealthy hunters by a cocky we had shorn for, l think more for the novelty of the Bluey being able to work right alongside pure bred pointers .
> 
> During that time we dealt with many clients who were doing "Bucket" list hunts etc as they got older/retired & even though we were only on slightly rolling hills ,many could not hack the physical effort/walking/ heat etc & so what should have been a life fulfilling achievement &   enjoyment was  largely ruined. The experience of seeing first hand how leaving life time goals until it is to late or not being physically fit enough to do the things you love can be hugely disappointing & decided then & there to do as many of the things l dreamed of as soon as l could rather than putting it off & was the reason l decided to take on guiding to see & hunt the things l had dreamed of around the world .  
> 
> Over the years l went on to guide around the world ,in a lot of remote areas & l would see this happen time & time again, even to the point of clients being too wrecked from the physical effort needed to reach their supposed trophy of a life time to not being able to take it,wound it requiring me to actually drop it  or plain  beg me to secretly take the shot for them as  they were too physically exhausted/out of breath to take it .  I made a pact with myself back when first guiding on the Quail  try to do everything l really wanted to do before l got too old ,but also more importantly  always keep my fitness up,something my later experience in Africa & Arnhem Land etc confirmed.
> ...


Greetings Bunji, 
Thanks for your post. You have certainly lived an interesting life with plenty more to come. My working life had been spent in sedentary occupations, Draughting and Asset Management Planning buildings not money. Fitness deteriorates with these if you don't put in the hard yards in your own time, something I have neglected periodically over the years. Together with the on site circuits I mentioned I also do some wading in the pool which helps with my lower back. I also have a bike which I have not used much to date. You mention the benefits of a heated spa bath. A bit over 20 years back, when we built our house, I had an ensuite bathroom plumbed and wired for a spa bath ready to be finished later. Recently I had been wondering if the additional cost of the heated spa bath over a standard bath was worth it. You have helped me with that.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## ghosts

Some good words and thoughts there @granpamac and others. 
Im 60 in a month and unfit. And Im going to do something about it.
Cheers for the timely post.

----------


## NRT

Is it a hut quest or killing goal, because I find since I'm ageing killing has lost its mana ,it's more fresh air and great visuals

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## grandpamac

> Is it a hut quest or killing goal, because I find since I'm ageing killing has lost its mana ,it's more fresh air and great visuals
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Greetings NRT,
Honestly I think it is a bit of both. I have never been much of a hunter but do enjoy sneaking through the bush hunting for deer. Seeing one gives me a big buzz and hopefully with a bit more fitness the consequences of shooting one won't seem so daunting. I am definitely not one to take the back steaks and leave the rest. I also enjoy walking into and staying in the huts. I have done a few fly in trips with my son and rather like the idea of a fly walk fly trip to visit some of the huts and areas that have eluded me to date once the fitness improves a bit. The Harkness valley sounds nice in late November. About 2003 a friend and I flew into Venison Top and walked out via Ballard and Makino Huts. It was a great trip. On that trip we did a bit of hunting around VT and were lolling around after lunch when an old chap appeared. He had been dropped in to Back Ridge Hut as Rocks Ahead was fogged in and had walked down to the latter and up to VT. After a cup of tea and a chat he was of to Mangaturutu Hut heading for Clements road in a few days. He was 75. We were gob smacked. Seems pretty relevant to this thread.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Everybody,
We are supposed to be getting crap weather in HB tomorrow so headed up Kuri Hill this morning. Reasonably cool with some light misty drizzle at times. Ideal. Huffing and puffing up the track I was barked at by a Sika Hinde about 30 metres away. I found some prints on the track but didn't see her. No rifle anyway. Made my day.
Regards Grandpamac.

Rogue Ridge and Upper Tutaekiri from Kuri Hill Track Kaweka SFP.

----------


## Scouser

Timely post @grandpamac ....im 64 in may, have lost two dear friends in the last year to natural causes....got me to improve my fitness and im planning (Covid lockdowns not withstanding) to do 3 Great Walk this May.....

good onya for keepin on.....

----------


## Marty Henry

I had a stark reminder of this last week. 
I used to laugh that the times put beside track markers were worked out  by pushing granny in a wheel chair.
Well I was reminded of my encroaching decrepitude last week when I took on the pudding hill track in molesworth. 2 hours it said, and two hours it took me plus about 2 l of water. Then 2 hours back down. 
I won't say how long the Mt auregard walk took after that, but the signs estimate was a bit off and not in a good way.
So now I've slowed to DOC signpost speed you just have to keep going at your own pace and bugger the signs.

----------


## grandpamac

> I had a stark reminder of this last week. 
> I used to laugh that the times put beside track markers were worked out  by pushing granny in a wheel chair.
> Well I was reminded of my encroaching decrepitude last week when I took on the pudding hill track in molesworth. 2 hours it said, and two hours it took me plus about 2 l of water. Then 2 hours back down. 
> I won't say how long the Mt auregard walk took after that, but the signs estimate was a bit off and not in a good way.
> So now I've slowed to DOC signpost speed you just have to keep going at your own pace and bugger the signs.


Greetings Marty Henry,
I would have pretty well made the Kiwi Saddle Hut in my younger and fitter days in the time I took today to get halfway up the first hill. Plenty of room for improvement.
Grandpamac.

----------


## bunji

Still a good early effort in your new efforts @grandpamac, Slowly ,Slowly Catch A Monkey  :Psmiley:    One thing l have learnt through guiding people of all ages & fitness levels is most are unaware how important keeping properly dehydrated with some added electrolytes is & drinking before you feel thirsty ,this also helps with muscle/body  recovery.People forget when you are huffing & puffing you are expelling moisture at a great rate & dehydrating your body through your mouth, on top of the effort taken raising a sweat , l also recommend a Banana to snack on or good dehydrated trail mix etc to keep reserves up .Also as your block laps get a bit easier adding a little bit of extra carried weight over time will help 10X in the long run  building up reserves .Good on ya havin a crack . :Thumbsup:

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Bunji,
Thanks for your sound advice. I have always been pretty good on hydration but have not used electrolytes. My son does ultramarathons so I will have a chat to him. On my block laps I've noted some work needed on our boundary fences so some fencing kit in a pack is likely to be added. Some battens will be needed as well and will need to be packed up there. My very first overnight trip into the bush was to the Makino Hut and Biv coming up 58 years ago next month. My father, uncle and I walked in by torchlight on Friday night and stayed at the Bivy. The following morning we walked into the hut which my uncle had helped build and I had a shot, at a rock, with his P14 .303 and spotted two deer on the way out. Great experience for a not quite 14 year old that I am not ready to give up yet.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
My dearly beloved came home from the Library on Monday with copies of all three of Dave Baldwin's books and I am currently reading "Healthy Bastards". It struck me that the elephant in the room (a very good analogy) that I had ignored in my earlier posts was weight. Tony Orman in his article in NZ Outdoor lamented the fact that to many hunters quit the sport in their late thirties and early forties rather than continuing into their later years. Based on personal experience one of the reasons for this loss to the sport is weight gain as we age. I thought that I would share some personal observations that may be useful.
To build on doctor Dave Baldwins description I am a naturally fat bastard. My rapid weight gain as a baby so startled the Plunket Nurse that she suggested a drink of water before a feed to slow it down a bit. Currently I weigh 116 kg which is a bit over 20 kg less than my heaviest but still over 20 kg heavier than I need to be to scrape in to the max BMI of 27 for my height and age. To those of you that this might apply and have not run screaming to the fridge for a cold one congratulations. The secret of weight loss, which I have had to re learn many times over the last six decades, is to increase the output through exercise and decrease the input form what we eat and drink. This second part especially applies to the bad stuff (read sweet stuff, fatty stuff and booze).
I have made some goals on weight to go with the ones on training and will report back in due course.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## bunji

Your son will be a ideal source of knowledge on it then (just noticed bloody auto correct changed everything to dehydrate in my post  :Pissed Off:  ).What l found really noticeable was the help being properly hydrated gave to recovery ,if your son has any bits of knowledge on it you think may be of interest make sure you share them it will help all of us no matter what age/fitness level etc .Keep up the good efforts,you put many younger to shame & are having a crack . :Thumbsup:

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
I thought a short update and some more notes on planning might be of interest. I had another (my third) walk up Kuri Hill on Friday and noted some modest improvements. Faster up to the low trig and got about half way to the top. My block circuit this morning was easier as well. Still an awful long way to go though.
I have also done some more planning. Together with the goals mentioned earlier some longer term some longer term objectives have been set including repeating my first trip into the bush mentioned above 60 years later. Planners often refer to SMART goals that is goals that are Specific, Measurable, Achievable, Relevant and Time Bound. To the younger set the just do it approach may work but for those of more advanced years a more strategic approach to fitness will likely be needed. For me writing down my goals and objectives and keeping a written record of progress or lack thereof is useful. Some may find this anal but those that have read some of my posts will have formed an opinion on that already.
Anyway if you are walking along the track to the Makino Hut on 29 March 2023 and see some old fudd huffing and puffing along say hello. It might be me.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## bumblefoot

Pool walking is and has always helped me get fitter for the hills as it seems to use the same core muscles. I try to do 40-lengths (25m pool so 1km) 3 to 4 times a week and try to get out for an afternoon goat hunt each week. I'm 58 and find the hills are getting a bit flatter because of the pool! Mind you; still have another 10-15kgs that need shifting. I try to do 10-lengths walking/jogging up and back, 10 up and walk/jog back backwards, 10 backwards both ways, and 10 sideways up and back.

Running backwards helps your balance and seems to work the same muscles as walking uphill. Well those are the muscles you feel it in! The benefit of the pool walking  when you're older is that the water doesn't put pressure on your body. Plus you can make it harder or easier by changing your speed or putting your hands in the water and make your hands into a paddle shape and drag your arms through the water too. Sounds silly; but by doing that with your hands you are giving your arms 30-minutes or so of light weight training as you hold them in position under the water when walking. 

 The other thing I was doing before I broke my ankle was walking my 100m paddock/track 10x a day. I have 2 20-litre drench containers full of water at one end and stop and lift them for about 15-sec each lap. It takes about 10-15 mins and you walk 1km and lift 400kgs. It doesn't seem like exercise because you're talking to the animals and looking at the fruit trees etc. I've found the pool has been the best while rehabbing my ankle; but I enjoy the walking track to and it's $4 cheaper  :Wink: 

I've found that the continuous regular medium exertion regime works well for me. But everyone has different ways to achieve their goal  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

Oh; and pool walking is just about meditative; you sorta switch off and just go up and back counting your lengths.

----------


## grandpamac

> Pool walking is and has always helped me get fitter for the hills as it seems to use the same core muscles. I try to do 40-lengths (25m pool so 1km) 3 to 4 times a week and try to get out for an afternoon goat hunt each week. I'm 58 and find the hills are getting a bit flatter because of the pool! Mind you; still have another 10-15kgs that need shifting. I try to do 10-lengths walking/jogging up and back, 10 up and walk/jog back backwards, 10 backwards both ways, and 10 sideways up and back.
> 
> Running backwards helps your balance and seems to work the same muscles as walking uphill. Well those are the muscles you feel it in! The benefit of the pool walking  when you're older is that the water doesn't put pressure on your body. Plus you can make it harder or easier by changing your speed or putting your hands in the water and make your hands into a paddle shape and drag your arms through the water too. Sounds silly; but by doing that with your hands you are giving your arms 30-minutes or so of light weight training as you hold them in position under the water when walking. 
> 
>  The other thing I was doing before I broke my ankle was walking my 100m paddock/track 10x a day. I have 2 20-litre drench containers full of water at one end and stop and lift them for about 15-sec each lap. It takes about 10-15 mins and you walk 1km and lift 400kgs. It doesn't seem like exercise because you're talking to the animals and looking at the fruit trees etc. I've found the pool has been the best while rehabbing my ankle; but I enjoy the walking track to and it's $4 cheaper 
> 
> I've found that the continuous regular medium exertion regime works well for me. But everyone has different ways to achieve their goal


Thanks for that Bumblefoot,
I seem to be doing some of the same stuff but less of it for now. One pool walk for 30 minutes or a bit more. This includes the reverse thrust paddling. One Kuri hill walk and three or four farm walks. About 1.2 km and 60 metre climb each. The pool here is only $1.00 for old fudds. All should increase over time. Will try your sideways and backwards walking. Also daily static and dynamic stretching plus some strength work.
Thanks for your suggestions. Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
Been hammering away at this fitness thing for about 2 months now and have some progress to report. Speed up my favourite hill has improved and I can now go further without feeling totally stuffed. There has also been some modest improvement in the body mass. So for next week the Gentleman's hours week day wander will be replaced by a Gentlemen's hours mid week wander with rifle (note the subtle change). I know the area around the old Kaweka Hut site reasonably well so that seems a good place to start. Will probably alternate the two depending on weather. Just one decision needs to be made, which rifle? I am tending toward the little Bergara break open .308 that I can stow in my pack if needed.

Spotted this on my wander today. Must be April.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Marty Henry

That's a go on I dare you type of colour when it comes to mushrooms which it isnt

----------


## grandpamac

> That's a go on I dare you type of colour when it comes to mushrooms which it isnt


It is an Amanita Muscaria fungi. You see them quite often in Hawkes Bay. They are poisonous and hallucinogenic (no I have not tied them and are not going to either). Also called Fly Agaric they were used to make fly paper in the early days. I think the Vikings were keen on them.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Cigar

Nice timing,I was wondering earlier this week how you were going. My plan to get into the hunting has been falling into place, my aim was to try and get out for a hunt or unarmed reccy once a week. Since 22nd January I’ve had 15 days in the bush, nearly all day trips. The fitness has improved significantly, which also makes things more enjoyable. I’ve come to the end of my planned trips, and this weekend looks fairly wet, but Monday may be okay... :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done grandpamac.
On my own fitness crusade at the moment too.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Marty Henry, Cigar, Vietnamcam and All,
Thanks for your replies and likes. I have found it a great help to write down both my goals and objectives plus a daily log of progress. This may sound like overkill to the just do it brigade but it works for me. The Kuri Hill walks are weather dependent so the pool and the farm walks get fitted in around them. Two challenges coming up are winter and early spring when my arthritis is at it's worst. A goal of an overnight trip to Macintosh hut in November should help to get past those. Being able to pick and choose days for the outdoor walks helps as well.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## bumblefoot

Well done grandpamac. I've been trying to do 3-4 pool walks and an afternoon goat hunting a week, but have been slack the last 3 weeks as I've had a ton of work come in. And being freelance (writer and photographer) you can't turn down work! The 10th to 14th of each month are my deadline times, so after the 14th will hopefully be able to get out for a bit of hunting. Haven't been out for a month!

----------


## Maca49

Pitty the tracks aren’t good enough for an E bike. Owning an E bike has allowed me back into places I haven’t seen for years, some at 30ks per hour! People give me shit for buying one, but they get old people back out and about! Good for both body and mind with the concentration staying upright!!

----------


## grandpamac

> Pitty the tracks aren’t good enough for an E bike. Owning an E bike has allowed me back into places I haven’t seen for years, some at 30ks per hour! People give me shit for buying one, but they get old people back out and about! Good for both body and mind with the concentration staying upright!!


Greetings Maca49,
Have heard a lot of people saying that an E bike has transformed their lives and can certainly see how. The people giving you shit are just jealous, ignore them, just as I ignore any one telling me my fixed power scopes are outdated.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

> Well done grandpamac. I've been trying to do 3-4 pool walks and an afternoon goat hunting a week, but have been slack the last 3 weeks as I've had a ton of work come in. And being freelance (writer and photographer) you can't turn down work! The 10th to 14th of each month are my deadline times, so after the 14th will hopefully be able to get out for a bit of hunting. Haven't been out for a month!


Greetings Bumblefoot,
My wander next week with a rifle will be the first time I've taken one in about 6 months. I'm still sorting out one of my many packs that will hold the Bergara without being too big. I quit all paid work about 3 years ago so there is only the weather to work around so no more excuses.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
It has been a while since my last post on this thread so I thought I should do an update. The bush walks petered out in May due to the colder weather and competition from a very large pile of logs. Older people, including me, tend to feel the cold rather more than when we were younger or at least that is my excuse. I have kept the pool work up together with stretching plus heaps of cutting, splitting and stacking. I can only manage about 3 hours on the firewood in a day and not every day either. Plenty of grandpa breaks are needed as well due to the arthritis.
Winter, such as it was this year, is fading and thoughts have returned to bush walks and hunting. We can have some very pleasant weather in Hawkes Bay late in August and in September so now is the time. I'm planning an easy overnight trip in late spring. The first for quite some time. I have managed to lose about 6kg since March and currently am about the lightest I have been in the last 30 years so perhaps the tracks have flattened out a bit since Autumn. We should see over the next week or so. I'll let you know how I get on.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

Forgot to include this.



GPM

----------


## bunji

@grandpamac Great effort & congrats on the weight loss ,l find cutting wood is great exercise & really rewarding .Nothing to worry about taking a break ,it is a smart move ,l called a early day here at lunch as we have a icy, lazy wind,coming in off the snow, that wants to blow through you not go around,so catching up on paperwork & cut kindling for the missus as l have just got back from a few hunting trips & they always seem to use kindling at 4X the the rate l need it  :Psmiley:  .

Look forward to hearing about you getting back in the bush. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Brian

Keep at it gpm.
This winter we've found a lot of the firewood isn't hot enough only manuka makes the grade.
Must be old age.

----------


## grandpamac

> Keep at it gpm.
> This winter we've found a lot of the firewood isn't hot enough only manuka makes the grade.
> Must be old age.


This years firewood includes a lot of acacia, probably silver wattle. This is average but the gum is better. Next year (and for several years thereafter) there is a lot of gum plus a little pine which should be good.
GPM

----------


## bumblefoot

@grandpamac  Good stuff!!! I've been trying to lose weight; have 15kg (20kg in an ideal world) to lose. Jumped on the scales at the GPs on Monday and have lost 5kg since April. A combination of chainsawing trees and fencing, cutting sugar, most carbs and snacks (sorta Keto). I deliberately haven't been getting on the scales because I know that if I go up 500gr I'll say "eff it" and have a binge week. Even though it was probably just more fluid on board

Went hunting a couple of weeks back and the steep Parapara hills seemed less steep and not as high. Clothes were baggier but I daren't hope in case it was me wishing for it. It wasn't until I saw a pic of me with a deer on my back in Feb and the same from the last hunt that I got a shock at the weight loss. The GP visit was validation..... 

Still 116kg (I'm 58) but my ext aim is to go below 110. 95 is the ultimate goal, but time will tell. I was once (about 15years ago) 135.6kg.... I'm a comfort eater; was in a shit relationship. When I finally left I lost 20-kg over about 2 years! Last year I put weight on after breaking my ankle. But onwards and upwards now! Or should I say "downwards)?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grandpamac

> @grandpamac  Good stuff!!! I've been trying to lose weight; have 15kg (20kg in an ideal world) to lose. Jumped on the scales at the GPs on Monday and have lost 5kg since April. A combination of chainsawing trees and fencing, cutting sugar, most carbs and snacks (sorta Keto). I deliberately haven't been getting on the scales because I know that if I go up 500gr I'll say "eff it" and have a binge week. Even though it was probably just more fluid on board
> 
> Went hunting a couple of weeks back and the steep Parapara hills seemed less steep and not as high. Clothes were baggier but I daren't hope in case it was me wishing for it. It wasn't until I saw a pic of me with a deer on my back in Feb and the same from the last hunt that I got a shock at the weight loss. The GP visit was validation..... 
> 
> Still 116kg (I'm 58) but my ext aim is to go below 110. 95 is the ultimate goal, but time will tell. I was once (about 15years ago) 135.6kg.... I'm a comfort eater; was in a shit relationship. When I finally left I lost 20-kg over about 2 years! Last year I put weight on after breaking my ankle. But onwards and upwards now! Or should I say "downwards)?


I seem to be sharing a lot of your experiences. Originally 1.86 metres (shrunk about 30 mm) with weight that has bobbed around. Maxed at 138 kg about twenty years ago and back down to 111 kg currently. Goal is between 95 and 100 kg. The former would give me an old mans allowable BMI of 27. I think you get those extra two points of f BMI for being old. We had scotch fillet and veg for tea tonight. I was on cooking and after gaining permission cut one fillet in half rather than having a whole one each. It was quite big. First time that has ever happened. Having a small block certainly keeps you active. We have had ours for almost 30 years and I think I would be a lot worse of health wise without it. Retiring 5 years ago has helped as well.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings @bumblefoot,
I see from some old gym records that Jan 2008, aged 58, I was 122.8kg so you are ahead of me. Well done.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## bumblefoot

@grandpamac I've found that it's a lot easier eating  pie compared to working them off!

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
Was just eyeing up Tuesday for a first bush walk for the season and Covid Shut Down 4. It still looks possible that Hawkes Bay could be in Level 3 by then so some un armed walking in the bush may be OK. Here's hoping.
Grandpamac.

----------


## Northkiwi

A very cool thread.  I'm 55 and certainly agree that the hills are steeper, the ground harder and the nights colder than they used to be.  have similar challenges to what everyone is talking about, keeping the weight down and fitness up.  My goal is to be able to have a decent walk/hunt until I'm at least 65, nd get in at least 2 trips per year in that time.  Avoiding injuries is a biggie, had a shoulder reconstruction last year, plus a few other old niggles, I'm coming to the realisation that I need to choose between a bit of oldies rugby, cricket, squash, hockey etc - OR being able to hunt and fish.  It's actually an easy choice.

The internet gets a bad rap at times for the antics of keyboard arseholes, but on the other hand, on threads like this - everyone is as good-natured as you no doubt all are in real life.  On ya.

----------


## grandpamac

> A very cool thread.  I'm 55 and certainly agree that the hills are steeper, the ground harder and the nights colder than they used to be.  have similar challenges to what everyone is talking about, keeping the weight down and fitness up.  My goal is to be able to have a decent walk/hunt until I'm at least 65, nd get in at least 2 trips per year in that time.  Avoiding injuries is a biggie, had a shoulder reconstruction last year, plus a few other old niggles, I'm coming to the realisation that I need to choose between a bit of oldies rugby, cricket, squash, hockey etc - OR being able to hunt and fish.  It's actually an easy choice.
> 
> The internet gets a bad rap at times for the antics of keyboard arseholes, but on the other hand, on threads like this - everyone is as good-natured as you no doubt all are in real life.  On ya.


Greetings @Northkiwi,
Thanks for your kind words. May I humbly suggest that you set your sights a bit higher than 65. A cobber and I had flown in to Venison Top Hut when I was about your age. We were going to walk out via Ballard and Makino Huts. We were sitting around drinking cups of tea and feeling pretty pleased with ourselves when an old chap arrived. He had been dropped into Back Ridge Bivvy or Hut the previous day and had walked down to Rocks Ahead Hut and up to VT. This is a bloody long way. After a cup of tea and a chat he was off heading for Mangaturutu Hut and was due out at Clements Road in a couple of days. He was 75. We were gob smacked. I often think of him when the body is having an off day as I now approach his age.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## bumblefoot

The old fella who hunted with the Duleys in the Ruahines on tv was really inspirational for me (at 58). I also look at it from a different angle.... I realise that there will come a time when I can't climb the steep hills to knock off a deer. Even though I cop a little bit from some "hunters" that my concentrating on goats somehow makes me less manly, "kid's stuff etc" etc comments. 

But.... I get tremendous satisfaction in shooting a goat and putting bloody nice kai on the table. Sure I love deer hunting, but when the day comes that I can't hack the big hills I know that I still enjoy hunting goats for food. So instead of spending all the time after I can't get up the hills being morose and thinking of the "good old days of youth", I still may be able to get out and knock off a goat. 

I'll also still be growing my own food, so have something to concentrate on instead of being the miserable old man.... A bit like when some farmers leave the farm and really go into a decline. I think you have to find related things that you can throw yourself into before the time comes to leave farm, or inability to hack the hills, comes about. Be prepared....

----------


## Northkiwi

Yep, pays to keep the targets at a realistic distance.  My old man worked 364 days a year then died at 60.  Maybe I'm guilty of going the other way a little....  Had about 20 years until 2010 where with travel, work, kids etc, I never really did any hunting in NZ.  Then we got back into it via Te Urewera, 3 mates who had all been in similar boats.  Rekindled the fire....  We had to re-learn what stinging nettle felt like.  Followed very quickly by re-learning what it looked like....

----------


## Tararuas hunter

Just do what you can do, Grandpa. and enjoy it. you set the goals. any time in the hills good. older you get, the more you appreciate it, I reckon. Couldnt sit still when I was younger. Now sitting on the tops somewhere, as the sun goes down  is th best bits of my trips. That and sitting in front of the fire at the hut drinking coffee  after a good day out. deer or no deer. 
being much slower now, and not able to do some trip doesnt worry me now. Used to. long as i get there, in the end. sometimes takes 2 days instead of one, now
body weight is the biggest issue (for me). I like to eat too much. except injuries and health stuff of course. which we all get eventually. 
I've found Mt Biking up the road, is  good for general fitness. climbing hills is better, but can do that everyday, legs wont handle it. it reduces wear and tear on the knees. 
now, I actually prefer going up hill, than down. knees dont like it. was once, was the oppocite, once
keep it up. good to see old fellas doing it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## AMac

> @grandpamac  Good stuff!!! I've been trying to lose weight; have 15kg (20kg in an ideal world) to lose. Jumped on the scales at the GPs on Monday and have lost 5kg since April. A combination of chainsawing trees and fencing, cutting sugar, most carbs and snacks (sorta Keto). I deliberately haven't been getting on the scales because I know that if I go up 500gr I'll say "eff it" and have a binge week. Even though it was probably just more fluid on board
> 
> Went hunting a couple of weeks back and the steep Parapara hills seemed less steep and not as high. Clothes were baggier but I daren't hope in case it was me wishing for it. It wasn't until I saw a pic of me with a deer on my back in Feb and the same from the last hunt that I got a shock at the weight loss. The GP visit was validation..... 
> 
> Still 116kg (I'm 58) but my ext aim is to go below 110. 95 is the ultimate goal, but time will tell. I was once (about 15years ago) 135.6kg.... I'm a comfort eater; was in a shit relationship. When I finally left I lost 20-kg over about 2 years! Last year I put weight on after breaking my ankle. But onwards and upwards now! Or should I say "downwards)?


Great effort Bumblefoot -  the zero sugar + low carbs + stop snacking + exercise has worked for me too. Heaviest I ever got to 106 KG around 20 years ago. now at 59 I am hover around 82/84 kg now way fitter and climbing up hills is no longer the trial it once was. Quite happy capable to go up hills these days when out for a run - living in a city and with a desk job my exercise is walking and running mainly but I also have a Bosu ball at home on which I do balance exercises i.e. standing on one foot while doing light weights, squats, touching toes while on one foot etc.  I am with Grandpamac as I see no reason why I can't be getting out in the hills when I am well into my 70's. The Bosu is amazing with regard to maintaining balance, knee strength, flexibility - when I frst got on it on two feet I could barely stay there for a few seconds, now one foot for minutes at a time while doing a few curls with weights, muscle memory is a real thing it seems. 

I reckon as we age the time spent looking after our bodies by getting weight down combined with exercise is a bit like superannuation savings. No good getting to the point of retiring and not being able to get out into the bush or go diving etc.

----------


## grandpamac

> Great effort Bumblefoot -  the zero sugar + low carbs + stop snacking + exercise has worked for me too. Heaviest I ever got to 106 KG around 20 years ago. now at 59 I am hover around 82/84 kg now way fitter and climbing up hills is no longer the trial it once was. Quite happy capable to go up hills these days when out for a run - living in a city and with a desk job my exercise is walking and running mainly but I also have a Bosu ball at home on which I do balance exercises i.e. standing on one foot while doing light weights, squats, touching toes while on one foot etc.  I am with Grandpamac as I see no reason why I can't be getting out in the hills when I am well into my 70's. The Bosu is amazing with regard to maintaining balance, knee strength, flexibility - when I frst got on it on two feet I could barely stay there for a few seconds, now one foot for minutes at a time while doing a few curls with weights, muscle memory is a real thing it seems. 
> 
> I reckon as we age the time spent looking after our bodies by getting weight down combined with exercise is a bit like superannuation savings. No good getting to the point of retiring and not being able to get out into the bush or go diving etc.
> 
> Attachment 175765Attachment 175767


Amen to that.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## bumblefoot

@AMac Thanks for the kind words  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

I've just had a realisation that a patio on a building on my place is a perfect height for step-ups..... No excuses now.......  :Wink:

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
Finally got back into the Kaweka's yesterday for a walk up Kuri Hill. Actually took a rifle as well. It has been 4 months since my last walk up there but with the firewood collection and a bit of weight loss I went pretty well. Part way up during one of my grandpa breaks I heard the unmistakable sound of a hoof on a fallen branch right where I have been squealed at in the past. I will try to mix in a bit of hunting with my walks over the next few months. My next goal is an overnight trip to McIntosh Hut in November.
Regards Grandpamac.
PS. Hope to get back to the pool soon as well.

----------


## bumblefoot

Good stuff!!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ROKTOY

Good to hear you are keeping at it.
Animals add to the enjoyment.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All, 
It has been several months since my last post on this thread so I thought I should do an update. Progress on fitness continued through the balance of 2021 but crashed and burned somewhat early this year. I have been able to keep the pool work up a couple of times a week but the trips up Kuri Hill have been less frequent. Still the spirit is still willing even if the body can't keep up. I am not writing this for offers of tea and sympathy but to encourage others whose mobility has taken a hit to push through it as I have been trying to do. My problem is pain and stiffness in the back and legs especially in the morning due to my long standing arthritis. After a couple of months of procrastination a virtual visit to my Doctor has me back on anti inflammatory medication plus some stronger pain killers than the Paracetamol I was taking. These are starting to take effect so hopefully these together with some more walking around our small block, the pool, stretching and strength exercises will see me back up Kuri Hill before my 73rd birthday now less than three weeks away. That is if the bloody rain stops.
Will keep in touch Grandpamac.

----------


## caberslash

> Greetings All, 
> It has been several months since my last post on this thread so I thought I should do an update. Progress on fitness continued through the balance of 2021 but crashed and burned somewhat early this year. I have been able to keep the pool work up a couple of times a week but the trips up Kuri Hill have been less frequent. Still the spirit is still willing even if the body can't keep up. I am not writing this for offers of tea and sympathy but to encourage others whose mobility has taken a hit to push through it as I have been trying to do. My problem is pain and stiffness in the back and legs especially in the morning due to my long standing arthritis. After a couple of months of procrastination a virtual visit to my Doctor has me back on anti inflammatory medication plus some stronger pain killers than the Paracetamol I was taking. These are starting to take effect so hopefully these together with some more walking around our small block, the pool, stretching and strength exercises will see me back up Kuri Hill before my 73rd birthday now less than three weeks away. That is if the bloody rain stops.
> Will keep in touch Grandpamac.


Have you looked into THC/CBD based pain relief?

Has changed some peoples lives!

----------


## Tararuas hunter

Good going Grandpa Mac. It difficult to loose weight when older, and easier to put it on. I find I loose fitness quicker if  no activity than used to 20 years ago. so feels like have to lots more just to keep going.  celebrated 74th year in the Tararuas, and just got back from a fairly easy trip in the Lake Sumner-west coast area (fly in/out).Used to walk in/out on those trips, but  the wear on my knees isnt worth it now. Knees hate downhill, or boulder hopping now. Used to enjoy it once. Use 2 walking poles, one if carry gun. But downhill speed is pitiful. Doctor tells me wont have my own knees when 80. will be happy to live that long!  Prefer going up now! its takes a bit to get used knowing  body cant do anything like could   not that many years ago,, once used to feel bullet proof. . But being retired, I just take 2 days to go where I am going, instead of the usual one day previously. so many mates started hunting with cant go far into the hills now, if at all  , and have worse knee, back issues, so feel privileged to be able to get away into the middle of the ranges still. Cheers GPM

----------


## grandpamac

> Good going Grandpa Mac. It difficult to loose weight when older, and easier to put it on. I find I loose fitness quicker if  no activity than used to 20 years ago. so feels like have to lots more just to keep going.  celebrated 74th year in the Tararuas, and just got back from a fairly easy trip in the Lake Sumner-west coast area (fly in/out).Used to walk in/out on those trips, but  the wear on my knees isnt worth it now. Knees hate downhill, or boulder hopping now. Used to enjoy it once. Use 2 walking poles, one if carry gun. But downhill speed is pitiful. Doctor tells me wont have my own knees when 80. will be happy to live that long!  Prefer going up now! its takes a bit to get used knowing  body cant do anything like could   not that many years ago,, once used to feel bullet proof. . But being retired, I just take 2 days to go where I am going, instead of the usual one day previously. so many mates started hunting with cant go far into the hills now, if at all  , and have worse knee, back issues, so feel privileged to be able to get away into the middle of the ranges still. Cheers GPM


Thanks for your post @Tararuas hunter,
It's always good to hear from someone fighting the same fight. My knee and hip joints are still in reasonable nick due to working as a draughtsman, project manager and planner before retirement. My main problem is referred pain from joint in my lower spine. When it is good it is very good but when it is bad it is horrid.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## rugerman

You old fellas are an inspiration to us younger types, who still have trouble dragging our hairy arses up and down the hills even though we are decades younger than you guys. I can only hope to get my fitness up to a decent level by the end of the year.

----------


## muzza

Im chasing 64  this year and I can offer you young buggers this free advice-

Dont fuck your body by trying to be Superman.

What you do as a 30 year old will haunt you as a 60 year old . I wrecked my back when I was 25 ( fit as a buck rat , invincible  even ) and now its really hard to bend down and do up my boot laces  - and I dont have a fat guts. I weigh the same as I did 30 years ago but it just isnt muscle now .....

So - dont be a superhero- you will regret it .

----------


## doinit

If and when I end up in the poos somewhere in the scrub I hear those same words I did sixty plus yrs ago....what the f*** am I doin here..it's called don't ever give up until your flat on yi back lol. Ol age is a prick full stop and yi can't do bugger all about it. Live on the couch yi soon sprout,after yi sprout it's hard ti get about, get too fat,bugger yi back bla,bla,bla no walkies,yi use the car...yeah when that sets in yi pretty well fu***d. Some of us older types are still capable,lucky enough ti grab the banger and off for a looksy. Many others in our age group aren't so fortunate find it very difficult and struggle...everyone is heading down that same track,some quicker than others.
With health..........no one knows whats round the corner...that's life,young or old.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
A like from @davetapson to my OP reminded me that I have not done an update on progress for a while. In my last post I reported some reversals in the fitness quest but over few last months things have improved and in mid May did get up for a poke around in the scrub, found some sign and a fresh scrape (I actually took a rifle) so came back satisfied. We have had a few nice days recently and thoughts have turned to some day trips over comming months working into spring. I didn't achieve some of my targets for last season but am about 4kg down on this time last year and am still hopeful to make the 60th aniversary trip to Makino in late March. Still at the pool once or twice a week plus stretching and the work around our block but its the bush walks that are the key. Will report back soon.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## RUMPY

For some reason today is the first time I've seen this thread. This is full of great wisdom and advice from the more experienced members here. 
At 45 I'm at the stage where I need to take more opportunities to get out in the hills. At 6 foot and 80kg I've never had a problem with weight or fitness but reading though all these pages is a good reminder to maintain what we have before we loose it. 
Thanks @grandpamac and others for your input. 

P.S.  If you ever go on a hunt with @Dusty Fog make sure you can walk at about 8km/h. Almost had to jog to keep up with the old fella a few years ago.

----------


## bumblefoot

I couldn't even roll downhill at 8km/h.....   :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

well had a twilight hunt turn into an after dark search for wounded deer,which I found and finished off in torchlight,I found it where the guy with modcon thermal couldnt....then out with new knife for quick poohs n wees removal,whacked into three manageable lumps,back wheels in one and front wheel and side meat in the other two.heart into back pack,I had first carry of back wheels,the uphil bit,then swap around,down hill to track,next swap around,one more saw me finish carry with the big load again...couple of points...at 50 I was youngest....a deer is hell of a lot easier to carry with three people than just on my pat malone....
BBQ lunch today with a quiet bevy while I got back on knife and cut up meat to divy it up amoung all the members of the party.my body is tired but the soul has been refreshed.


life is good


growing old sucks,but the alternative isnt that attractive.

----------


## jakewire

6kg is a good effort, 
Way to go Gramps.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings Again All,
The rain has finally relented and the last of the spring snow on the Kawekas has almost gone so time for some belated spring trips. Yesterday, with fine weather promised and delivered, I headed up Kuri Hill to see where I was at on the fitness front. Did about as well as expected but better than feared so more trips are planned in the Kuri Hill, Kaweka Hut site and Mackintosh Hut area including some overnight trips. On the body front at 106 kg I am now down 10 kg from when I started this thread and over 30 kg from my heaviest about 20 or so years ago. The goal is 95 kg or the upper end of the healthy weight range for someone of my height.
On my way back to the car I passed @Hunter_Nick who was on his way to Kiwi Saddle. It looks great up there today from here. Perhaps later on I may get there again.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Tahr

> Greetings Again All,
> The rain has finally relented and the last of the spring snow on the Kawekas has almost gone so time for some belated spring trips. Yesterday, with fine weather promised and delivered, I headed up Kuri Hill to see where I was at on the fitness front. Did about as well as expected but better than feared so more trips are planned in the Kuri Hill, Kaweka Hut site and Mackintosh Hut area including some overnight trips. On the body front at 106 kg I am now down 10 kg from when I started this thread and over 30 kg from my heaviest about 20 or so years ago. The goal is 95 kg or the upper end of the healthy weight range for someone of my height.
> On my way back to the car I passed @Hunter_Nick who was on his way to Kiwi Saddle. It looks great up there today from here. Perhaps later on I may get there again.
> Regards Grandpamac.


Good work. You sound like a big lad. Its a constant battle keeping fit and the weight off while being full of aches and pains, eh. Takes some discipline. It seems to have been a long winter too, which makes it all worse.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Do push to hard, loose weight is easy. Get rid of sugar, less carbo foods, more fishes, meats and vegetables and I believe there are plenty of those you can catch, sleep early also important. Good luck

----------


## grandpamac

Greeting Again All,
Many thanks for your likes and replies. As you astutely observed @Tahr I am a big lad and always have been. I may owe my long term interest in the outdoors to that. I have written previously about an early trip to Makino Hut in 1963 and a repeat trip I am planning for next year. From my notes, at the time, I was not quite 14 years old and weighed 92 kg. Lately I have realised that the trip with my father and uncle, (who was a hunter), may have been prompted, in part at least, by my increasing girth. Both have now passed away so I can't ask them. If so they have succeeded beyond expectations.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Ruger7mm

Hi Grandpamac
I met you on that track about this time last year, when I was walking out from Kiwi Saddle and we had a good chat. Great to see you still attacking that hill with determination and a good goal in mind! It is just the best gym on the planet, I actually joined a gym last year for a few months and confirmed the very best place to exercise is the outdoors. In a couple of weeks I will be returning to the area for some exercise of the body and relaxation of the mind, so might see you out and about, keep up the walking and your informative posts on the forum.
Cheers Ruger7mm

----------


## bumblefoot

When I was based in New Plymouth my best exercise regime was climbing Paritutu Rock (156 meters tall) three times a week. Better than a gym because you used your entire body doing real things. You had to pull yourself up the rocks and the rocks were always at different heights etc Also going down used different muscles again.

----------


## Moa Hunter

I think the biggest problems for people when trying to keep weight off are 1) Not adjusting the diet to match age - eating the same stuff at 60 that you did at 30 wont work. 2) Eating fatty food. Eating fat makes you fat and reduces fitness because it reduces the ability of the cardiovascular system to circulate oxygenated blood around the body. People that eat a fat end up 'blowing' and running out of breath. Populations that have high dietary fat intakes die young despite the nonsense fad diets promoting animal fat and protein as energy sources 
3) Insufficient mineral intake - from mineral depleted foods. This causes cravings and overeating 
The longest lived and fittest populations in the world eat a diet based on complex carbs, fruit, veg, fermented foods and low in animal protein ( except yogurt and cheese from raw milk) and low fat. Their foods also have high mineral status.
Kumera is the best source of complex carbs we have in NZ and is also extremely low in Lectins. A meal of Kumera eaten with a combined raw veg and fruit salad is a very good base to start from

----------


## Eat Meater

Your post Moa reminded me of a great book: Spoon Fed. About how many of our assumptions about food are wrong.  The key  is fermented foods, no processed crap, but also that everyone's gut biome is different and what works for one won't for another.  Worth a read.  Was an eye opener and an encouragement to keep making kimchi and sourdough and to remember one size does not fit all when it comes to diet. 

Always identify your target beyond all doubt because you never miss and I will be missed

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Your post Moa reminded me of a great book: Spoon Fed. About how many of our assumptions about food are wrong.  The key  is fermented foods, no processed crap, but also that everyone's gut biome is different and what works for one won't for another.  Worth a read.  Was an eye opener and an encouragement to keep making kimchi and sourdough and to remember one size does not fit all when it comes to diet. 
> 
> Always identify your target beyond all doubt because you never miss and I will be missed


Your gut biome will adjust to your diet but this does not make a that diet healthy

----------


## Eat Meater

> Your gut biome will adjust to your diet but this does not make a that diet healthy


That wasn't close to my point.  I thought forum members might be interested in what the science says about diet and health,  not what fad diets, instagrammers or small sample size clickbait 'studies' talked about on morning tv say, and recommended a book by one of the foremost experts that debunks a lot of food myths (including energy in - energy out = weight loss).

Always identify your target beyond all doubt because you never miss and I will be missed

----------


## erniec

> Greeting Again All,
> Many thanks for your likes and replies. As you astutely observed @Tahr I am a big lad and always have been. I may owe my long term interest in the outdoors to that. I have written previously about an early trip to Makino Hut in 1963 and a repeat trip I am planning for next year. From my notes, at the time, I was not quite 14 years old and weighed 92 kg. Lately I have realised that the trip with my father and uncle, (who was a hunter), may have been prompted, in part at least, by my increasing girth. Both have now passed away so I can't ask them. If so they have succeeded beyond expectations.
> Regards Grandpamac.


When you make the trip into the Makino let the rest of us know we could join you.
As good as excuse as any for a forum get together.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> That wasn't close to my point.  I thought forum members might be interested in what the science says about diet and health,  not what fad diets, instagrammers or small sample size clickbait 'studies' talked about on morning tv say, and recommended a book by one of the foremost experts that debunks a lot of food myths (including energy in - energy out = weight loss).
> 
> Always identify your target beyond all doubt because you never miss and I will be missed


Spell correct seems to have buggered up my last post sorry

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All, @erniec it will be the last week in March, mid week, weather permitting. I will decide closer to the time and post if anyone needs to drop in. Regarding diet an weight loss, for me the best approach seems to be making small and permanent changes rather than radical and unsustainable ones. We try and keep intake of saturated and trans fat down as well as salt. I don't have a sweet tooth (another gift from my parents where I didn't see a biscuit or sweet until I was 5 years old) and intake of processed food is kept low. I don't drink alcohol and have not done so for about 40 years. I stopped drinking when I was quite ill with arthritis and could never be bothered starting again.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Here are some fun graphs and numbers: https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...1LSQDDqyh9bItk See that NZ and Australia have the highest death rate out of the countries listed.

----------


## Moa Hunter

More fun graphs:https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...8LL2CKMjXrQOL3

----------

